# 2013 finds by 3skulls



## 3skulls (Feb 11, 2013)

I'm always on the hunt for spiders, bugs, snakes, frogs, toads, well pretty much anything I can find. 
We have had a few way above average warm days here already. So I thought I would go ahead and start sharing. 

Most pics will be lame iPhone photos just because I always have it on me. 

Jefferson's salamanders. 





2 lined salamanders





Wolf spider, trying to ID it.


----------



## 3skulls (Feb 11, 2013)

I'm not 100% sure on these. I think they are called Flat Backed Millipedes..?





I'll post more as I find them.


----------



## 3skulls (Feb 11, 2013)

Ok so do those Flat Backed Millipedes put off a smell?


----------



## zonbonzovi (Feb 12, 2013)

Cool finds.  The flat backed millipedes generally have a defensive odor when handled.  Does it smell like almonds?


----------



## 3skulls (Feb 12, 2013)

Thanks!

My nose isn't the best. I just kept getting this smell, it wasn't real bad but strong. 
I didn't keep them 

I did hold on to the Hemiscolopendra marginata. I'm not a huge fan of centipedes, so I'm hoping he will help me along. 
Any care tips on keeping him? Right now I have it in moist Eco-Earth with a bark hide. I threw in a couple of smaller dubia nymphs. 

I found that the darker, redish brown centipede is a Scolopocryptops sexspinosus. 

I hope to be adding more as soon as it warms up!!


----------



## zonbonzovi (Feb 12, 2013)

Hemiscolopendra are pretty simple...do what you're doing and resist the urge to over soak the substrate as many new 'pedekeepers do.  Think potting soil, fresh out of the bag.  You have a lot of neat flat millipedes in your area...I hope you find many more and post for us to drool over


----------



## 3skulls (Feb 12, 2013)

Cool. It's not soaked, even has some dry pockets, I thought I would give him a choice. 

I wish I would have got a pic for you when I found a huge group last year. 
I was ripping into some bark of a fallen tree. Found dozens of them. Very bright orange in color. 
I'm always on the look out for the North American Millipedes. Love those little guys. 
Got one last autumn, and seems to be doing well. 



He needs a friend.


----------



## zonbonzovi (Feb 13, 2013)

I usually screw this ID up and say Abacion sp. but there is something very similar out here that has less distribution.  The texture on those is fantastic!


----------



## 3skulls (Feb 13, 2013)

Tried to get a better pic.


----------



## zonbonzovi (Feb 13, 2013)

Check this out: http://bugguide.net/node/view/97440/bgimage


----------



## 3skulls (Feb 13, 2013)

It looks close to Abacion magnum but it doesn't look like its in my area. Not sure. 

Ok. I have found my problem (well one of them  )
I have been going to the University of Kentucky, Department of Entomology site to try and ID some of my finds. I thought they would have most of everything I would be finding. I'm seeing  I'm way wrong.  

Good thing I signed up here.


----------



## 3skulls (Feb 14, 2013)

Hey found these on my phone. From last year. 

[video=youtube;YekVYXwef8U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YekVYXwef8U&sns=em[/video]

[video=youtube;5Mazx0GZaJ8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Mazx0GZaJ8&sns=em[/video]

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 3skulls (Feb 22, 2013)

Went out looking for worms and isopods and found a few more pedes. 

2 more of the genus Abacion. These are very small. 



Scolopocryptops sexspinosus



And a couple more of those flat backed millipedes. I think I'll try and keep these.
 Genus Pseudopolydesmus ..?


----------



## zonbonzovi (Feb 22, 2013)

Looks like Euryurus?  No exp. personally but I hear they breed much easier than many flats.


----------



## 3skulls (Feb 22, 2013)

Ah. Euryurus leachii ..?
I think that's it. I'm having a very hard time keeping it still for a photo. 





 the two tiny millipedes were dead by the time I got home. I'm not sure if there was something in my catch cup.


----------



## 3skulls (Feb 24, 2013)

Gladicosa pulchra


----------



## 3skulls (Mar 10, 2013)

So I hit the mother load on millipedes today. 










They are 1/4" up to 1.5" and  one black one in the bunch. 

Also found some cool little snails. 



And a huge grub. 



Do you think I can house all the millipedes together or should I split them up?


----------



## 3skulls (Mar 10, 2013)

Found some eggs in a pond today too. 

Some frog ..?



And salamander ..?



My girlfriend wants to try and hatch them out.


----------



## 3skulls (Apr 2, 2013)

First snake of the year.


----------

